# Cats & Horses



## Jnhuk (4 June 2013)

I have two stable cats (well they originally started out as my neighbours stable cats but they have migrated to me) which are horse aware as they have grown up with horses from kittenhood.

However, last year I adopted two adult CPL cats (aged 9 & 5) and they have settled well etc... Both cats have been wary of the horses since arrival but I got a shock the other day when I was grooming my two year old in the field near the gate and then felt a cat rub round my legs.... ii was one of the 'house' cats wanting my attention to be let back in the house! I was really surprised at this and quite worried at the same time. Nothing happened as the two year likes cats and regularly snuffles one of the stable cats who rubs himself over the two year old's face.

Am I worrying over nothing but one of my older geldings does has a habit of chasing anything in his field (dogs/cats etc....) but the stable cats know this and are quite careful with him either to stay clear and then go quickly!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 June 2013)

My little mau cat comes with me everyday to check the horses. He started to do this when he was a kitten and the weather has to be pretty rotten to put him off coming. 

If i am taking a bale of hay up to the hay feeder, he likes to sit on it while I struggle to push it up the hill.  He then sits in the empty barrow waiting for his ride back down the hill. If I'm grooming the horses, he comes over and wants to be brushed too. He will sit on my shoulder while they eat their hard feeds and I check them for injuries. He's also been known to play with CM's tail, walk under their tummies while they are grazing and sits on their backs if they are rugged. 

The grey will chase him, but not in an aggressive way - I think that she's quite intrigued by him, where as the other two pretty much ignore him. He definitely understands that he needs to be more wary around her.


----------



## katherine1975 (4 June 2013)

We have two stray cats at the yard I rent. They come poo picking every morning with me  They are wary of the horses but getting braver. Dilys (cat) has been chased by Holly (horse) once, Holly was being playful! Mostly they get on fine, Holly came over when I was poo picking this morning and Dilys hid under the wheelbarrow. I don't think the cats go in the field when I'm not there.
Dilys was in the way the other day when I built a jump in the field, she decided to lie in the shade under a pole so I couldn't jump lol.


----------



## millsandboon (4 June 2013)

We have a feisty cat at the yard who will sit on the fence in front of the horses while they are being groomed. If they get too close they get a bat on the nose.


----------



## abitodd (5 June 2013)

We have a stray cat here who rolls over in front of the horses and rubs their legs or bumps noses. I do worry and my youngster has pulled his tail,but he is not bothered at all.
Not to be outdone by this stray,my kitty actually backed the aforementioned youngster.....
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL]

However,a rotational fall has knocked the kitty's confidence and she now avoids horses......she just falls out of trees instead


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 June 2013)

Abitodd - that second photo is brilliant! Poor kitty, it looks like gravity was about to win and she's not impressed.


----------



## neen (5 June 2013)

My barn cats blithely wrap their tails around the horses' legs. I wish they wouldn't but they have never come to any harm. The feistier cat has a love/hate relationship with the feistier of my horses, and they often have "stand offs" in the field. But although I have seen the horse haring after the cat with the apparent intention of trampling it, he never has, though I'm sure he easily could if he wanted. Most of the time, you will find the horses and the cats peacefully hanging out together and occasionally interacting, so over time I have stopped worrying about them and trust them to work it out between themselves.

Love the pictures of the fluffy cat!


----------



## MyBoyChe (6 June 2013)

Our little yard cat loves the horses and likes to join in with ridden/lunging sessions.  She will sit in the middle of the circle and watch.  She is quite horse savvy and has never been trodden on although sometimes she does worry me.  My Highland loves to sniff her, nose to nose and they are very gentle with each other, he doesnt bite and she doesnt spit or scratch. Funny things, cats


----------



## Jnhuk (7 June 2013)

Lovely photos Abitodd!

I will have to try to stop being a bit precious about the 'house' cats and let them deal with the horses!


----------



## Merlin11 (7 June 2013)

We have a stray cat which lived in my stables for a while (now prefers the house). It gets very close to the horses and doesn't have any fear of them. They sometimes sniff her or gently move her on. I guess they don't see a cat as a threat and will tolerate her. She also likes to follow me while poo picking.


----------

